# 2006 Spooky Town in Stock!



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Sigh...I am gonna have to start putting it back up in JUNE, in order to fit these new pieces that I see in with the ones I already have......
Everytime I see these Spooky Town items...I see myself going into major debt!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Jack Reaper - share with me about your dispay. How long have you been collecting? How big is it/how much do you have? Where do you set it up? Tell, tell, please. Halloweentown, as I call it, is my crowning glory. This is my third year collecting. The first year I got some stuff, the second year I got one of every piece I could find... same this year. My first year I put it up on my bar (4 ft long x 1 1/2 ft wide). Last year I took apart a full size bed... flipped mattress up and put plywood and black sheet down and built from there... it was kind of tight. This year I have NO idea where in the heck I am going to put it. I have to be careful of Godzilla Kitty (real name Honey). Do you do anything special to display that you care to share with me?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Forgot to ask... do you have pictures? For some stupid reason, I did not take photos last year just video.


----------

